# Drifting a Tesla Model S



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

This came up on Top Gear's feed on Facebook and I had to share. Usually drifting includes tons of tire smoke and the sounds high revving engines. Well, in this video, it looks like a Tesla Model S makes a pretty good drift car and aside from the tire noise, it's silent. I kind of miss the engine noise.

https://youtu.be/JOXDsUCZfgg

*Read about the recall of all Tesla Model S sedans here!*

_*Check out a Model S owner misusing Tesla's Autopilot here!*_


----------

